# Iwagumi 60p mountain slope aquascape



## AquaGuy601 (Aug 22, 2017)

Beginner aquascaper here and I'm looking for any advice tips on starting my first scape. Here in Georgia we have a lot of sloped hills with this plant called kudzu with exposed rock and that's what I'm gaining some of my inspirations from. I have an idea of what I want but not on how to exactly achieve it, I've done tons of research and it's hard to focus only on the information that not just opinion. Looking through the forums there's a lot of talent and I hope to add value to this community, it's very inspiring. Any advice or tips on how to successfully accomplish this layout?

Tank
ADA 60p

Substrate
ADA Amazonia, lava rock rubble (in nylon) 

Hardscape
Seiryu stone

Lighting
ADA Aquasky 601

Plants
HC or Glosso carpet, Java moss (rocks), HG (background)

Equipment 
*Filter and CO2 have not been purchased yet

Bump:


----------



## Bleuwater (Aug 5, 2017)

Just take your time with it, spend a few days scaping the rocks and hills. Think front to back and don't try and line things up side to side too much.


----------



## AquaGuy601 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bleuwater said:


> Just take your time with it, spend a few days scaping the rocks and hills. Think front to back and don't try and line things up side to side too much.


Thanks for the tips, im currently building a scapefu dogo (shout out to scapefu podcast) to help me practice the setup


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats on the ADA setup. I just started a 60P Iwagumi with an Aquasky G 601 a few weeks ago as well, you can check it out in the journal section if you're curious. 

Regarding the kudzu, I think if you carpet the tank with Hydrocotyle Tripartita Japan "mini" you'll achieve a look very similar to kudzu. You can even drape the rocks with hydro for an overgrown look. I'll post pics in a bit so you can see what I mean. 

As far as any advice I can provide having just set up a couple tanks. I would recommend going with a different rock than Seiryu if possible, maybe Manten stone. I used a lot of Seiryu in my 60P and I'm constantly battling with the water PH and general hardness going up every day. Forget about keeping sensitive shrimp. I tried a few red cherry shrimp and they all either jumped out or died because of the changing water conditions. 

Good luck with your tank! Post a journal if you have the time, would be cool to see another 60P. 

EDIT: I found a pic of the tank in the ADA gallery in Japan with a Hydrocotyle carpet.


----------

